# Bugmans game due for release 30th May



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The Warhammer World Blog have just revealed that the game I initially believed to be a soggy April fools joke will be released on 30th May.



> *Bugman's Game*
> 
> As we all know Bugmans bar is a notorious dwarf drinking hall frequented by all kinds of vice-ridden low-lifes such as brutish trolls, sneaky goblins, larcenous halfling, and even the odd moody elf thats gone off the rails.
> The beer is thich and strong and so are the staff - so dont mess about with either of 'em. You'll need a cast-iron stomach and a bladder like a balloon because the bogs haven't been cleaned since..... actually they've never been cleaned at all!
> ...


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice. Reminds me of the just-for-fun games in White Dwarf Magazine in the 80's.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

This seems suspicious...

But i suppose its on the warhammer website so its true. I don't like the idea of the game though. I imagine it won't sell well. Most people bought games like DOW cause there was a competetive feel about it. This is all about being a midget with a beard getting a hangover.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

I told you jez! 

If i remeber correctly from my buddy ralph(the person who did the artwork for this), Its not going on sale from any of the GW's.

Its going on sale at warhammer world's restorant/cafe/sty/facefeeder.

Unless you can get it as a order only from the online store.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bugmans has a fair few bits and pieces other places don't sell. They've had exclusive minis before (Bugman, obviously). If anyone wanted a copy I'd be happy to pick one up.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looks good might get it depending on the price


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah Munchkin is...huh? Bugmans? Well...that'll never be similar!


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

or D&D's InnFighting


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Feels more and more like GW is returning towards their roots right? 
Space Hulk, Hero Quest, This...

More and more "fun games" seem to re-emerge, atleast to me. Anyone remember the Troll-games?:laugh:


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

No, but I am actually enjoying the trend. :victory:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm glad they're still working hard on those FAQs. Surely our patience will breed success.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

lol do you realy think that


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha, reminds me of my little "Battle for GW" I made a while back. I had a mini GW store with customer figures, bully figures (the guys who made fun of the "nerds") and the employees. Pretty epic, don't want to get too much into the rules and all, but basically it was like a bar fight.  (except with whippy sticks and hobby knives and shooting dice at each other)


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> Haha, reminds me of my little "Battle for GW" I made a while back. I had a mini GW store with customer figures, bully figures (the guys who made fun of the "nerds") and the employees. Pretty epic, don't want to get too much into the rules and all, but basically it was like a bar fight.  (except with whippy sticks and hobby knives and shooting dice at each other)


Ouch! Those whippy sticks hurt!


----------

